
Ring doorbell 'gives Facebook and Google user data' - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51281476
======
MoronInAHurry
This is just rewriting the info from the EFF report, without even doing them
the courtesy of linking to it: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/ring-
doorbell-app-pack...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/ring-doorbell-app-
packed-third-party-trackers)

Discussion from yesterday (same report posted on boingboing):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165985)

~~~
dang
We'll merge the discussions into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165568),
which was posted a bit earlier and has the original source. We'll also roll
back the clock on it to give it some more front page time, since there's
clearly still momentum to discuss it. Thanks!

------
rahuldottech
> But the EFF said Ring was failing to protect users' privacy, noting only one
> of the trackers it had found was mentioned in the company's privacy policy.

Wow. We're fast approaching a dystopian future where privacy will no longer be
at all possible.

Aren't Ring doorbells something you purchase? Then how can they treat your
data like this? It's not it's a free product you're using in exchange for
tracking and ads.

------
annoyingnoob
Anything for a buck. Its one thing if the product is free and you are being
sold out as a user, its something else when you are a paying customer and not
a mere user.

------
fnord77
by "gives" they mean "sell", right?

~~~
Ensorceled
Actually, they are paying at least MixPanel to take this data and probably
giving a bunch of the rest for access to other data/tools like crash
reporting.

